# 2011 Silverado 2500HD Strobes



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 11 2500HD with plow prep and I wanted to add strobes to it but don't want anything on the outside of the truck. I was looking at strobes n' more and they have a whelen avenger that I could use for the front and then maybe something similar for the rear window.

What I want is something that works with the factory switch with no drilling to mount. Does anyone have a setup like this?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

If it were me...i would go with a dual led dash light and two dual lights in the back window. Personally i love the soundoff predator. I have one in blue and clear for the fd and would buy another in a heart beat. And then like the svp mini phantoms in the back window. I was looking at putting those in mine and all the way around, front and back. They are very small and versatile but pack a big punch.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

the svp mini are nice but $253 for the amber ones is to much, they do have a single for $99, this might be a option for the rear. 

I was thinking something like the whelen avenger or something similar behind the review mirror and then something in the back. Is there a way to add amber strobes to the third brake light in the clear lense?

I would want to control all this with the push of the factory roof light switch.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

The svp dual light is 80 some plus the mounting bracket for 10 bucks. You are saying 250 for three dual mini phantoms arent you? You can put hideaways in the 3rd brake light/cargo light and im sure there are some writeups in this section on it.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

obrut;1403224 said:


> Is there a way to add amber strobes to the third brake light in the clear lense?


I have a pair of sound off hide away leds in mine......they work awesome. No more bed lights but they don't do to well anyway.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I also like the phantom because it comes with a bracket that clamps to the mirror itself. But go with what you feel is best for your needs


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

The phatom clamps to the mirror? I didn't see that one. 

Those prices were from a different web site, I was doing some searching for different lights.

I will have to do some searching for a write up on installing strobes in the third brake light, I wonder if its possible to keep the bed lights too. thanks


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at a thread called dissociative does great work. Also maybe pm him about it. His name is george and he is a very helpful guy! Yea watch the video of the phantom on strobesnmore site and it will show the mirror clamp.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Guy just posted a video with two phantoms in the back window. Strobes in chevy 1500


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I think I might just do two amber whelen vertex LEDs in the third brake light and the whelen avenger super LED and see if I can get it behind the review mirror or maybe off to the passenger side. Will I be able to run all three of the factory switch?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Which switch did you want to run them off of


----------



## SnowPlowingDude (Nov 9, 2011)

*2011 Chevy 2500 hd*

I have a 2011 Chevy 2500 hd, with the Prep, just had 6 amber Whelen Vertex's installed and it came out good. All wired to the Snow Prep switch. 2 in the front turn signals, 2 in the reverse lights and two in the cargo lights. It's nice using that Prep Package switch, looks sharp and the switch lights up with your dash lights at night.

Heres a video of my truck:


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

The roof switch is good for 30 amps which is plenty for an led setup. There's 2 blunt cut wires above the headliner near the switch that come off a relay that's mounted behind the interior light. One is hot and the other ground, I forget which color is which.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help everyone, I think the two LEDs in the third brake light and the avenger behind the review mirror should be enough for me. I read about the atomic lights, I guess there is no way to mount anything into the factory roof lights.

The best setup for me would be something in the 3 factory roof lights and 2 LEDs in the third brake light.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

This guy got them in the roof lights some how!?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Seen that one before. That **** is crazy!


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

massfirefighter;1404460 said:


> This guy got them in the roof lights some how!?


Looks like there is a way to mount them in the roof lights, I wonder how he did it and if the running lights are still in there.


----------

